# Brinkmann ECB - Smokey Joe Hybrid - Modifications with Pics



## mrloloy (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello to all. I'm new to smoking(the real BBQ). But I've been grilling for years. I read a lot about smokers on the web.

I decided to find me a used ECB(el cheapo Brinkman)Brinkmann Sportsman and use a Weber Smokey Joe as my Firebox.

I want to share my project with all of you because it may help someone out there who is thinking about doing the same thing.

Some details for this little project:

used brinkmann: $20

used Smokey Joe: $5

When I first tried the smokey joe as my firebox. the temps was so high because of the large gap that the smokey joe had with the larger Diameter brinkmann. So i decided to find a solution.

Solution: Coiled copper(soft) tubing: 3/4 OD - 4 Ft length (found at Orchard Supply Hardware. sold by the foot $3.72/ft)

I'm not sure how the soft copper will hold up the temperatures inside the smoker. I left the ends of the coiled copper open, to let trapped air escape(i may seal it up later and just drill holes to the underside of the tube)
 













spbxxg.jpg



__ mrloloy
__ Aug 13, 2012






Riveted to the Outside lip of the Smokey Joe - using aluminum rivets.













2rro5ls.jpg



__ mrloloy
__ Aug 13, 2012






Modded Smokey Joe inside the Brinkmann Sportsman.













sgqpew.jpg



__ mrloloy
__ Aug 13, 2012






It's a pretty good fit. I'd say it's almost flush. The only thing is that the flat head screws for the Legs do rub on the copper piping when you lower the Brinkmann down. But not to the point that you can't slide the Brinkmann down.













fc22s.jpg



__ mrloloy
__ Aug 13, 2012






I hope this helps someone out there trying to seal the gap of the Brinkmann Smokey Joe Hybrid smoker.

All this is to help achieve the ability to control the temps in the ECB.

Disclaimer: I claim no responsibility for damages and/or injury if you attempt this project.

Louie.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2012)

Louie, morning and welcome to the forum...... Very nice mod...... looks like it will work well.....   Good Job....  Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice mod!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## mrloloy (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for your comments, Moderators. I've added my location to my profile info.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good but I would have opted for SS screws or copper rivets instead of aluminum . Aluminum and copper don't mix and one will deteriorate the other due to electrolisis.


----------



## mrloloy (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks for the info: Jerseyhunter. That's a good tip. i will find out more on copper rivets.


----------



## smmmokin (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice job mrloly!  I had a similar problem with the gap on my ECB mod, here's how I solved it:













IMG_3981.JPG



__ smmmokin
__ Sep 29, 2012






I found a used 18" aluminum pizza pan at a local restaurant supply store for $3, and cut a hole out of the middle (with a jig-saw, I also had to trim just over 1/8" off the edge to get it to fit inside the smoker).  I used the waste material to make 3 "L brackets" so it could float inside to compensate for uneven ground.  I drilled out the center of the brackets and used a dremel to make the channels (not my best work, but did the job)













IMG_3982.JPG



__ smmmokin
__ Sep 29, 2012






I drilled three 1/4" holes and used 1/4-20 x 1" SS machine screws to hang the cover inside the smoker.  when I lift the smoker off the Smokey-Joe, the cover drops1/2-1" depending on surface it's sitting on.  This way, it always stays on the rim of the fire box.













IMG_3984.JPG



__ smmmokin
__ Sep 29, 2012






Other mods to the ECB:













IMG_3985.JPG



__ smmmokin
__ Sep 29, 2012






Added a new gauge and a lid vent from an old Weber kettle.

*Cost of the project:*

ECB: Free (neighbor was throwing away - looked like he used it once!)

Smokey Joe: $5 used on Craigslist (older version with wood handle, but good condition)

Temp guage: $1.98 on clearance at Home Depot

Top vent: Free on Craigslist (bottom of grill was shot)

Pizza pan: $3

SS hardware: ~ $8

Total cost was under $20, which was under my initial budget of $25 (by "my" I mean my wife's, and by "budget" I mean allowance)!  Plus a little running around for parts, but that was part of the fun. 

Great forum, I've read a lot on here but this is my first post!


----------



## ramkiller (Jan 20, 2015)

I've got a ECB Brinkmann h2o smoker I want to do your mods to mrloloy, but I have a rolled lip at the bottom edge for making my ECB less flimsy I assume, did your unit have this that prevented the smokey joe from sliding in tight with the copper tubing installed?


----------

